# 11 GSD Thanksgiving puppies!!!



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

You heard right we had 11 shepherd babies born from 5am to 3pm! 4 were breech , 2 stuck & a tiny runt but all doing great! Trinitys first breeding & vet said 4 pups after ultrasound!! He was only off by 7!!







I split the litter up as a couple pups were weaker & Tiny Tim the runt couldn't eat! So I have a heated basket in the box with mom & I rotate pups hourly. Here is Tiny Tim by his brother!








We head to vet in a couple hours to get checked, this was a long hard birth. I'm past exhausted as is mom!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Awwww congrats! Glad everyone is okay. We love our GSD but I can't imagine that many at one time. 

Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my! 11 pups!! Won't you have your hands full soon!  lol! Congrats and they are so precious


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

He is so small! Congrats on the puppies. My grandmas dogs a long time ago was outside in the dark and a German Shepard jumped the fence and bred her as she had 13 puppies! Maybe it's a Shepard thing lol. But anyways they are cute! It's makes me jealous haha


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Weigh them daily if one is loosing or not gaining weight you will need to supplement it.here is my puppy milk formula

1/2 gallon of goats milk
10 egg yolks (no egg white)
1/2 cup plan live yogurt
Mix warm and feed the pup


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yikes! Do her lines have a history of difficult births? Hope she is getting some rest - that is a long labor! Congrats on all your new additions! Do you already have a waiting list for the pups?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What a pretty momma dog! Best wishes with all the pups! 
Save your newspapers! You sure will need them in a couple of 
weeks!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I did get them all weighed today & yarn to track them! Largest male is 1.4 pounds & runt is 8 ounces







Largest female is 1.3 pounds smallest 1.16 








I only have 5 deposits on puppies as I was only expecting 4 or 5. My vet was way, way off!!! 








If you know anyone interested here are details on parents. Both have hips & elbows certified from Germany. DNA testing for DM & titles in AKC & USCA Schutzhund!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congratulations! Your shepards are beautiful, and quite fertile lol! I'm glad all the pups are thriving


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you for the recipe for milk!!! Right now the rotating is working as long as I can survive without sleep 








Plus I have to reset heating pad hourly as it shuts off! I also have my electric blanket around the whelping box.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Overload of cuteness!!!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Aww! Congratulations on the beautiful puppies!!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Update. I just weighed everyone today. They are gaining wright like crazy. ! Even my Tiny Tim jumped from. 8 ounces to 11 ounces! He still close to a pound behind his siblings. Rotating pups every couple hours seems to be working! Just very tiring !


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Awwww...the only thing as cute as a baby goat is a baby German Shepherd!!! Nothing like a GSD! (Had to put my last one down about 18 mos ago due to age and debilitating spinal spur...broke my heart! How I miss him!) Your dogs are simply beautiful!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Can you tell which one is Tiny Tim? Ha ha


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It's great you have found a system & they are all gaining! You must be an expert power napper by now!

Will you be keeping any of the pups?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Do you leave Tiny Tim out for both rotations ?


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I am keeping the pick of litter female so I can start training a new baby!! I also hinted around about keeping TnT last night. My husband didn't yell soooo it may be an option!!! He just said he would need neutered..

I do not leave TnT out constantly. I have him with his 3 smallest siblings. I had him with 5 & he still got pushed out. He is just so small he can't hold on when his family pushes on him. I wish I could get him to bottle feed but he refuses. I'm not going to keep him off mom long enough to make him super hungry.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Just curious! Do you already know the female pick or it will depend in growth and conformation as they age??


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations Twink !!!! :applaud::hug::stars:
They are some beautiful pups  and a very nice breeding :thumb:
Your taking great care of Tiny Tim


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

How did I miss this?! Congrats! That's one tired looking momma, I know that face! :lol: It's been ages since I raised them, I miss it. 
I just had 5 Cattle dog pups born this morning


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How did I miss this?! Congrats! That's one tired looking momma, I know that face! :lol: It's been ages since I raised them, I miss it.
> I just had 5 Cattle dog pups born this morning


Woah woah woah! You can't just drop that in all non-chalantly and not post puppy photos!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Seriously Lacie , we didn't even get invited to the puppy shower :tear:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry :lol: I'll try to get a thread for them up sometime today. And then I have a potential 3 more litters due in 2 months, I'm a busy person :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh man Lacie ! I have a litter now and you can't pay me enough to stay in with them longer then i have to , lol. Yeoweeeeeeee , those teeth hurt , lol.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I won't pick her out till they get older. I'm looking for another Schutzhund dog. So I need to have ball drive which I won't see till they are 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

My pups are almost 9mo & I ended up keeping the runt & my only long coat!!
This is Stoick & his mom Trinity!







Next is my runt Rocket J Squirrel 








They do great with my goats & are being trained. Chickens however Stoick had decided they taste good. So my fuzzy boy is not allowed out without supervision


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! They sure have grown.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NICE ! The long hair a male ?


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Both are boys. I fell in love with the runt who I call Squirrel & my husband fell for the Long coat.

I'm training Stoick the LC for Schutzhund & AKC. Squirrel is going to be neutered & be trained as my service dog.

Here is all 3, Trinity on bottom then Stoick & Squirrel on top.








Here a couple others. All the owners talk to me daily & a couple actually are on a list for a 2nd pup when I breed again!







JoJo a daughter








Sir Bentley








Miss Alsha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are all amazing ! VERY beautiful !

Although I'm partial to the long hairs over the stock coats , but im in love with your last girl Miss Alsha


----------

